# ryobi vs hitachi screwdriver



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Based on brand alone, the Hitachi is probably a better quality tool. Ryobi is geared a little more toward weekend DIYers, not pros. Hitachi is not my favorite, but it is a couple steps up from Ryobi.


----------

